# port lauschen



## sveeny (5. Okt 2007)

Hallo Forum,

nach bereits lange anhaltender suche ohne brauchbares ergebnis möchte ich euch nun eine fragen stellen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir dabei ja helfen.

1: gibt es eine möglichkeit alle Daten/Packete, welche auf meinem PC über einen Bestimmten Port kommen mitzulauschen, ohne die Funktionsweise der darauf wartenden Anwendung zu beeinträchtigen !? Mit einem ServerSocket kriege ich immer die Fehlermeldung, das der Port schon genutzt wird. (Ist auch völlig richtig, da auf dem port eine Anwendung im lokalen Netzwerk läuft)


Mit freundl. Gruß

sveeny


----------



## madboy (5. Okt 2007)

such mal bei einer Suchmaschine nach "java packet sniffer".

Allerdings kannst du in Konflikt mit dem Gesetz kommen, wenn du sowas programmierst (veröffentlichst?) und aus Deutschland kommst...
Siehe z.B. http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=56370


----------



## tuxedo (5. Okt 2007)

Das zauberwort heisst "jpcap".. (musst du bei google suchen, rechtlich bedenkliche Links dürfen im Forum nicht gepostet werden). Aber wie gesagt: Du hast da rechtliche Hürden wenn du aus D kommst. Und auch schon der alleinige Besitz solcher Software ist seit neustem nicht mehr erlaubt. 

- Alex


----------

